# Best way to notify BMWNA of ownership change?



## chazmink (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought my car from a non-BMW dealer last month. What is the best way to notify BMWNA that I am the new owner? I did register on the BMWUSA website with the last seven digits of my VIN but I cannot tell if that triggers an official ownership notification.

Thanks.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you tried calling them? It's funny how we're so used to the internet now that we forgot how to use the phone!!


----------



## chazmink (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks. Of course, calling never occurred to me. You are right about our dependence.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

chazmink said:


> Thanks. Of course, calling never occurred to me. You are right about our dependence.


:thumbup:


----------



## chazmink (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I called BMW Customer Relations at 1-800-831-1117 and found that I was in their system as the current owner so apparently registering at BMWUSA gets you into the owner database. That is as it should be. I just wasn't sure.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Good to know.


----------

